# WANTED:- OEM R33GTR standard front seat



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello everyone,

We're looking for a OEM R33GTR front seat (driver side) in good condition i.e no rips/tears,
blue/gray coloured version preferable,

Anyone that can help out or point us in the right direction, get in touch!

Cheers,
Mark @ RBMotorsport


----------



## alvise (Sep 2, 2016)

I will be selling both my front seats soon, in good condition both

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

**Bump**

Just bumping the post as we're still on the search!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I have a Series 3 pair for sale if that***8217;s any good, £850 ono


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

Hiya Matey,

We're only looking for a drivers side one if im honest, 
Will keep you in mind though,

Cheers,
Mark @ RBmotorsport


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

Just bumping the post as we're still on the search!

01704 822 848 

[email protected]


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

Hey Users,

Just another Bump as we're still searching,

Taa'


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

BUMP


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

Still on the search for a seat, spread the word!


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

Just bumping this thread again as we're still needing a seat,


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

Bumping the post as we still need a seat,


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I still have these which i’ll sell and keep my Series 3 ones


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

We're only looking for the drivers side seat, not a pair,
We dont want to buy a pair and end up in the same situation as we're in now of looking for another drivers side seat to make up a set,


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

Bump


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP*

BUMP

Still looking for a Series 1 Drivers side seat for a r33gtr


----------



## RB Motorsport (Nov 8, 2011)

*BUMP for r33 front seat*

BUMP

Still looking for a Series 1 Drivers side seat for a r33gtr


----------

